# Film School Interview Questions



## Botafogo (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the website. Just wanted to say I love it! It's very useful!

Currently applied to Columbia and NYU Tisch NYC for film production fall 2009 and was wondering from you vets what kind of questions were asked during interviews? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 12, 2008)

You will benefit most from reading the interview stories of many people in preparation.  Many people have discussed the interview at these schools, but few will reply to this thread, if any. 

I suggest you search the site to get a lot of answers to analyze, rather than just one or two.

Best of luck!


----------



## KatieDid (Jan 29, 2009)

Dude - notice how Jayimess answered your question??  NOT.  She doesn't want people to get accepted into Grad Film School.  It makes her feel good to come here and watch people squirm.  Just watch how she hangs out when the letters come out.  I know her kind of people.  She is not your friend.  She's a self-agrandizing little person who gets her kicks out of telling other people how great she is.  She should be writing, is what she should be doing.  Not pontificating here.  My guess is that her screenplays are for schiz.


----------



## Suzako (Jan 29, 2009)

KatieDid, your posting is really weird and strangely personal.  I would ask what the deal was, but I'd rather not know.  Please keep your bizarre issues to yourself.

on-topic: from looking at past threads, the gist seems to be the old "be yourself".  The questions are more of a conservation than a Formal Interview.  Personally, if I get an interview, I'm going to review my application and information about the school before hand, basic things like that.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow.  Looks like I've got a hater.  

Botafogo, I still recommend that you search through this site for other posters' stories of their interviews.  I did not apply/interview with either of those schools, and there are A LOT of people since I've been here who did, and told their tales...finding patterns among many cases is so much better than say, hoping for just one or two people offering answers!


----------



## dragynally (Jan 29, 2009)

Interview Offers from NYU or Columbia yet?
Check out page 25/26...somewhere in there ppl posted questions


----------



## petram (Jan 30, 2009)

These forums should not be a tool to judge. I have found them very useful over the past few months and am saddened by where some of the comments posted over the past 24 hours seem to be leading. Just as I don't think Jayimess should be vindicated for her contributions, nor should KatieDid for her comments. I am sure I speak for many observers when I say there is probably an element of truth to both sides. However, please, let there be free commentary without personal attack. Aren't we all in the same boat (or have once been?).

If anyone would like to share further information on interviews apart from the already available comments, we would be most grateful as potential students. 

I sincerely hope I am not attacked for bearing these opinions. I value the site and value its 'posters'.


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry for posting so late ;p 

Jaymess succeeded in making me dig deeper in the threads and find more info about questions asked (even though some are obvious). So, thanks, Jaymess, I'm glad a student accepted into film school is still around these forums to give us tips and reassurance.

For those of us who did not get the dreaded Friday 6th rejection letters, I suggest we all start preparing and stop worrying... it won't hurt  (I hope they don't send more letters on monday!!!)

One question I found out that they ask (don't remember if its NYU or Columbia), but they show you pictures and you have to tell a story based on these pictures...which seems to be the most demanding of all the questions. Everything else seems to be personal or about your work. I also heard that up to three people are in attendance and at least one of them has read your app and one of them hasn't.


----------



## duders (Feb 7, 2009)

> One question I found out that they ask (don't remember if its NYU or Columbia), but they show you pictures and you have to tell a story based on these pictures...which seems to be the most demanding of all the questions. Everything else seems to be personal or about your work. I also heard that up to three people are in attendance and at least one of them has read your app and one of them hasn't.



I think I mentioned the above last year (?). But it's true. Either way, you really can't prepare for the interview. Just have very strong ideas about who you are, and why do you want to go to film school at this point in your life.


----------



## Winterreverie (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Jayimess,

Isn't it funny the crazies always come out the same time of year! That's why I stayed away so long. (FYI- coming to the forums to help out is not easy to do while in grad school. We're busy. The people on here who do it, do it because we were helped once through the support of this community and want to give back to others who are now where we once stood.)

To the topic at hand. I think Jayimess's advice WAS the best. Mainly because interviews vary person to person. A lot of the questions they ask will likely come out of your application materials. The key is to know what you wrote enough to really delve deeper into it when asked. Other than that, a lot of schools are looking for your personality, you may answer everything "right" and still be wrong for their community.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, Winter!


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Botafogo!

I am a 1st year at Columbia, so the experience is very fresh in my mind. If you get contacted about an interview, send me a message! I'll be glad to answer your questions.

Cheers!
D.


----------



## color soup (Feb 17, 2009)

To those who have been (and will be) informed about interviews, what can we scrounge up about the process from last year's threads? 
I am making a list of things that resurfaced, and what I stumble across most frequently is that it was conversational, comfortable, 'rapid fire', about general questions regarding filmmaking, and something called the '3-shot birthday party scene' which I have yet to figure out. Also, most were shown a picture and asked to craft a scene around it.

Can anyone else contribute?


----------



## solojones (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I have an interview at Chapman next week and I know I need to do some searching here for interview stories to prepare. I know I need to read over the materials I sent in. They also asked me to send my reel ahead of time so I'm doing that today. 

One thing I'm wondering that I hope someone can answer quickly, though, is about dress. What should you wear to these interviews? I'm assuming something like slacks and a nice shirt is what they're going for? I get it, but it's also frustrating because if the goal is to get to know you for you, that's hard to do for someone who never wears anything but jeans and t-shirts


----------



## cabezon (Feb 19, 2009)

hey solo,

Congrats on the interview. I suggest you approach the interview like a regular job interview. Dress to impress and just be yourself. Know what you want because they'll ask you the usual interview questions but relate them to film/tv: "Why Chapman? What can you bring to the table?" and "Tell me about an experience you had...?" etc etc. 

It could just be a conversation. I guess it depends on who interviews you. I had a little of both. They just want to get to know you more.

I know this because I interviewed last year at Chapman for the producing program. I was ultimately waitlisted but it was a good learning experience. Don't sweat it too much and be ready to talk about yourself and your desire to work in film/tv.

Hope this helps.

oh and what concentration are you applying for solo?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 19, 2009)

re: dress....

It's up to you.  I am a jeans/yoga pant girl myself, but I dusted off some business suits and jazzed them up for my interviews at UCLA and AFI. 

My roommate did the same for hers at AFI, she even put on makeup.

When I arrived for my AFI interview (in Silver Spring, MD), every other candidate I met was in suits as well.  I know at least one of them was rejected because he was on this forum and we go to USC together.  I was initially rejected, but ultimately offered admission.

When I arrived for my UCLA interview (Manhattan), the guy before me was kind of dirty looking, at the risk of seeming snobby.  He had visible stains on his shirt, his pants were torn, etc.  He told me, as we waited, that he had gotten to the interview stage the year before and was rejected.  I have no clue if he got in.  I was offered admission.

When my roommate interviewed at AFI (in Los Angeles), those going in before and after her were wearing jeans and t-shirts.  She doesn't remember if any of them go there now, they did not converse.

In all cases, the interviewERS were wearing casual clothes, jeans and sweatshirts, khakis and polos.

Wear what you want...that's the point.  There is no right or wrong.  In the school situation, you're okay...though I've been told repeatedly that overdressing in the industry context can kill your prospects.  I don't know if I believe that...the work should trump wardrobe.

Best of luck!


----------



## solojones (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I think I'm going to wear slacks and a decently nice shirt. I think I am going to read my application stuff now so I can remember what exactly I said about myself.

Do you think I need to bring any of my application materials? I figured they would have that stuff with them... I just sent this prof my reel, too.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

Slow down the fretting, solojones...you're asking silly questions!!  They have your application, so why would you need to bring it?  LOL!

I think it's a great idea to review your app...they will have it right in front of them, so you should have a further explanation for everything.

It will be so much more chill than you can even anticipate.  I promise.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2017)

A complete list of all interview questions from this site has been posted on this page here:

Film School Interview Questions

Enjoy!


----------

